# Macintosh Plus Nano Tank



## ned99 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've found this forum incredibly helpful setting up my aquarium so I though I'd share some pictures of the nano tank I built inside an old Macintosh Plus case. 

Right now I've got 4 Red Cherry shrimp, 3 Chili Rasboras (planning to get 3 more) and a Nerite snail. It's planted with Dwarf Hair Grass, Jave Fern, Java Moss (around the wood), and Giant Duckweed. I've also got some kind of clover ground cover in there but I'm not sure what it is. Any advice on other plants to get would be appreciated, although it's getting a bit crowded!

I apologize for all the bubbles, I just got my DIY CO2 reactor going today and it's super effective!


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

This
Is 
AWESOME!!!!


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've heard of people doing this but never saw one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

